# 4CTF Questions/Clarifications Thread



## Blacksad (Aug 25, 2002)

On Backround: is there a rule (its OGC from Spycraft, isn't it), to get back your skill point once your nemesis, debt, etc.. is solved?

On Reputation: is there a rule to loose Reputation, based on time of inactivity?

Also for roling Reputation the text say to roll 2d4 while the average reputation is supposed to be 10, shouldn't it be 3d6?

The tables for reputation seems strange also, first it list 9-10 as average instead of 10-11, second even with a worldwide fame, it's very hard to beat DC in the third world, it seems strange.

On level above 20: now that the ELH is out, don't you think that Hero should get 8 HrPs per level above level 20?


----------



## Morrus (Aug 25, 2002)

> On Backround: is there a rule (its OGC from Spycraft, isn't it), to get back your skill point once your nemesis, debt, etc.. is solved?




If there isn't there should be.  I'll check - if it's not there it'll go into the errata thread.



> On Reputation: is there a rule to loose Reputation, based on time of inactivity?




No, I felt that was best left to a GM's discretion.



> The tables for reputation seems strange also, first it list 9-10 as average instead of 10-11, second even with a worldwide fame, it's very hard to beat DC in the third world, it seems strange.




Grrr.  People changing my perfectly working system for something else that doesn't work just before release without telling me.... I changed most of it back to the original but, yes, it should be 3d6.  That's errata.


----------



## Blacksad (Aug 26, 2002)

p67 is the elemental resistance against sonic or cold? (cold I supose).


----------



## RangerWickett (Aug 26, 2002)

Gale should have sonic resistance, to fit with her wind motif.


----------



## Blacksad (Sep 2, 2002)

Does the int bonus or the human bonus apply to the 0 skill point per level of the Hero?


----------



## RangerWickett (Sep 2, 2002)

No, Heroes get no skill points at all for Hero levels (unless they take the Skill Knowledge 'power').


----------



## Blacksad (Sep 2, 2002)

Isn't it a bit unfair to human? (as opposed to an elf hero who wouldn't loose anything).


----------

